# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات تجنن..واللي مايدخل بشوف شغله..

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

"الحب"يصدر عن شعور 
‎ ‎وأحاسيس 
والبعد مايخلف من الحب 
‎ ‎حاجة 
البعد يتعبنا ‎بكثر 
‎ ‎الهواجيس 
لكن نبي نرتاح يوم 
‎ انتواجه 
إرتاح ياعمري تعوذ من 
‎ ‎إبليس 
راسي ما احد غيرك‎ 
"يكيــف مــزاجـــه‏‎" 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

جمر الهوى لو ما 
طفيته حرقني 
وجمر الغلا لو 
ما اشتعلته تألمت .. 
اشتاق لك دام ربي 
خلقني .. 
وابيك تفهمني 
لو تكرمت .. 
انا اقسم بعزة من خلقك 
وخلقني 
لو منت غالي 
ما جبرني القلب 
وكتبت... 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

صرت أتمنى الموت وأقول ياليت .. 
ياليتني وسط المقابر دفيني 
يمكن يحس بلوعتي لاتوفيت..! 
ويقول باسبابي توفى حزيني.. 
وأن جيت قبري بعد موتي وعزيت.. 
يمكن ترد الروح يازين فيني..!!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

والله لو بيدي لأخليك 
مرتاح 
وأعطيك راحتي وأزيدك 
عليها..! 
وتصبح حياتك كلها 
أفراح بأفراح 
وأرسم لك البسمه 
وأحسسك فيها..! 
وأعطيك لأبواب المقابيل 
مفتاح 
وتمشي لك الدنيا على 
ما تبيها..! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 


الناس في بسمة المجروح منخدعه !! 
كم بسمه من وراها النار بأنفاسي ؟؟ 
بعض المواجع لها ما تنفع الفزعه !! 
وبعض المواجع وجعها من وجع ناسي !! 
عودت نفسي على الصدمات و الفجعه !! 
ولو دست جمر الزمن ما ينحني رأسي !!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

ابطى جوابه والرسايل قليله.." 
والشوق يدفعني على كل الأحوال..! 
صحيح قلب المؤمن أصبح دليله.." 
لكن قلبي ماعرف راحة البال..! 
ياليته يكمل بقايا جميــله.." 

ألو.. 

هلا.. 

وشلونك.. 

وكيف الأحواااااال..؟؟ 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

من أمس قلبي خفقته ماهي بخير.. 
من يوم غابت عن سمايه بروقك.. 
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابير.. 
وأنت الوله عيا يبلل عروقك.. 
كانه بخل..؟ 
حول علي الفواتير...!! 
وكانه ثقل..يلين الله خفوقك.."" 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

تلف هالدنيا على الناس وتدور.. 
والزمن عندك توقف ولا دار..! 
أدري مقصر بس لاصرت مجبور.. 
ودي تسامحني على حكم الاقدار.. 
كني بدونك..عقد لاصار منثور.. 
وش يجمع المنثور دام الزمن جار..!!" 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

كنى سمعتك تقول: 
وين انت ..؟! 
يلي فراقك هشم 
أضلاعي .. 
قلبي " تشتت " وصعب 
اليوم تجميعه .. 
عيب المحبة تغير بعض 
الأوضاعي .. 
واللي بقلبك عيونك لازم 
تذيعه .. 
جوابي العجول: 
ليتك حبيبي تشوف بعينك 
أوضاعي .. 
وتعرف اللي يحبك ما 
يبيعك .. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

وش هالكون بعدك 
علمني وش يكون؟؟ 
وش هي الدنيا بدونك غير صمت وسكون! 
الصبح شاحب! 
والليل تملاه الظنون! 
والزوايا موحشه!(فاقده قلب حنون) 
عادي كل هالناس عندي يروحون او يجون . . 
الا انت غير كل هالناس 
" روحتك ماتهون " 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

خذني على قد تفكيري 
وجاملني 
يكفيني 
اللي مضى من وقتي 
القاسي 
أبيك لا خانت الأيام 
تسندني 
وأبيك ذخر الليالي 
لا ضعف باسي 
أمنتك الله تكفى 
لا تضيعني 
وأنت وضميرك تصرف 
يابعد راسي 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

من كثر حبي لك .. يقولون : مسحور !! 
وإن كان حبك سحر .. فلا ابغى علاجه .. 
خله يسلي خافقن فيك مغرووور !! 
مادام سحرك غايته وابتهاجه .. 
قلبن يحبك لاتخليه مقهـور !! 
أدخل على الله لاتكدر مز111جه .. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

خذني بحضنك أبغفى 
مبطي ماغفيت ...وإن 
لمحت دموع عيني 
سو نفسك مالمحت 
"خذني بحضنك " 
وبعثر في جروحي وإن قضيت .. 
هز كتفي 
وقلي عيب تبكي لو سمحت.. 
"وضمني حيل يمك " 
وكمل ضحكتك حتى لو أني بكيت 
ودي أذكر كيف كانت 
ضحكتي لامني بقربك فرحت .. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

سبحان من صور حبيبي على الكيف 
واختار له صورة تليق بمقامه 
صحيح لو قالوا عجيب التواصيــف 
في مشيته في ضحكته في كلامه 
إذا هرج لك ما تمل الســواليف 
وليا إبتسم يازين ذيك الإبتسامه 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

يا صــاحبــي 
عسـى البشـر مـن فـدايــاك 
وعســى الزمــن يا غــايتــي ما يضــرك 
البعــد ما يبعــد قلــوب تمنـــــاك 
مــدام فيهــا يا حبيبــي مقــرك 
نغليــك 
ونحبــك 
غــلا مــوت نهــواك 
و يجــرنــا شـــوق الغــلا اللـي يجــرك 
لا تحسبنــا يـا حبيبــي نسينــاك 
حتــى الجفــا يا غايتـــي لا يغــرك 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

الله من ليل سهرته 
لحالي 
يوم السماء غيمه يغطي 
نجومه 
نامت عيون اللي من الهم 
خالي 
ما هو بمثلي يحترق في 
همومه . هم يهدم نايفات 
الجبالي . الليل طول 
وأزعجتني حلومه 
مايسهر ألا من فقد شوف 
غالي 
يرعي خياله طول ليله 
ويومه 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

ليتك وهم .. وأعاملك مثل الأوهــام 
وليتك زعل وأموت أنا ما رضيته 
أمعاهدك باللي ضمن رزق الأيتام 
لا أعطيك .. كل اللي بعمرك رجيته 
حتى خقوق راحت ضلوعه أقسام 
إخذه .. أن كانه في محله لقيته 


~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

ان خسرتك وين ابلقى لك شبيه ؟؟ 
وانت من كل شي نادر تحتوي .. 
انت حتى الجرح منك اشتهيه .. 
من غلاك اضم عذابك وارتوي .. 
ليه اسولف لك ؟؟ من غير ليه .. 
تعرف انك تطوي احزاني طوي .. 
انت حبك شي ماقدر عليه .. 
كن حبك ضيف والقلب بدوي !! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

بسألك واسمع سؤالي ..! 
ليه بس أنـت اللـي غالـي؟؟ 
رغم هجرانك وصدك ..! 
صورتك دايم فـي بالـي!! 
ليه تبي تفرض حضورك؟؟ 
وأعشقك وأعشق غرورك؟ 
من أجل ما أجرح شعورك..! 
راضـــي بهذا التعالـي!! 
ليه لو أطلب أشوفـك؟ 
تمنعـك عنـي ظروفـك؟ 
وأقبل أعذارك وخوفك..!! 
وابقـــى بشوقـي لحالـي!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

وش كنت بقول لك .. 
نستني عيونك .. 
سرحت افكر بروعه خلق خالقها .. 
انسى معك كل شي ... 
تاخذني فنونك .. 
في بالي الكلمه .. ولا اقدر انطقها .. 
واعود انشدك وش الاخبار وشلونك ؟ 
حتى السوالف معك .. يختل منطقها ... 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

أنا حالي كذا يوم عرفتك 
وإبتديت أهـــــواك 
عشقت الحرف و العزله 
وصمت الليل يغـــريني 
أحبك.. كيف ما أحبك ؟ 
أحبك .. ماقدرت أنساك 
وإذا شايف بقولي شك.. تعال وناظـــر بعيني 
حفظتك في وسط عيني ((عزيــــز)) والهدب غطاك 
أبقهر من يشوفونك 
وأتجاهل.. من يناديني . 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

على ذيك الدروب الي توديني لأعز انسان.. 
أجي من لهفتي مشتاق للضحكه وراعيها.. 
ألا ياصاحب القلب الرحيم اليانع الهتان.. 
ترى ذيك الضماير شوفتك بالحيل ترويها.. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

وين أودي شوق قلبي والوله.. 
لو غديت بعيد عني ماأسمعك.. 
تملك احساسي وفكري تشغله.. 
ترحل طيوفك..وفكري يجمعك.. 
هاك قلبي هاك ليتك تقبله.. 
خذ سنين العمر..أو خذني معك..! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

صحيح وقتي من الأحباب يسرقني.. 
عسى الأحبه تقدر سبة غيابي.. 
من كثر مالوقت مضايقني ومرهقني.. 
ماودي أجيب همي وأزعج أقرابي.. 
لاصار وضعي حزين وحيل خانقني.. 
أحسن لي أغيب وأحبابي هم أحبابي.. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

تبي الصراحة وش تبي بالصراحة 
اكذب عليك ان قلت عايش بخير 
لاجيتني صدري يزيد انشراحه 
وغيرك على دنياي نقص ومخاسير 
في ذمتي ماغيرك ارجي سماحه 
قول شتبي مني واقول ابشر 
يصـــــــيـر. 


~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 


يا كثـر حبي لك وياكثـر مغليــك .. 
و يا كثــر مالك في ضميــري معــزّه .. 
انسـى 
حيـاتـي بس مـانـي بناسيـــك 
حبـك بوسط القلـب محد(ن) يهــزه 
امــوت و احيــا كل ما حــل طاريــك 
واااااهنـــي قلبــي دام قلبــك يعــزّه 
قلـب ملكتــه يا هــوى البــال يفديــك 
خــذه و حطـــه وســط جوفــك و عـــزه . 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

ياللي بعيد الدار مسيت بالخير,, 
عساك تسلم في مسا كل ليلة.." 
أرسلك أشواقي مع النجم والطير.. 
عيني تمنى شوفتك لو مستحيلة.. 
أضحك مع الناس لكن ضحكي معك غير.. 
الروح تنتشي وتطيب لو كانت عليلة..! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

ياما جرحني الغلا جرح(ن) تجدد 
وياما بقلبي شلت ناس(ن) نسوني 
عاملتهم بالود محدن تودد 
عاملتهم بالصدق ماصدقوني 
قربت منهم بس كلن تصدد 
نصيتهم بالشده بس أخذلوني 
كانوا حلم في حياتي وتبدد 
يوم غمضت عيني 
أعاند دمع جرحي .. 
مشو 
وأتركوني !! 


~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 
يا<<رياح الود<<ودي له رساله.. 
لاقراها يعرف اني مانسيته.. 
علميه أن الوله فاحت دلاله.. 
فوق جمر الشوق يوم أني أحتريته.. 
مانسيته لو طراله ماطراله.. 
ساكن وسط الحشا والقلب.. بيتـــه .." 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

تمنيتك على بعدك تجي وتجلس معي 
* ساعه* 
أبي من وقتك الغالي دقايق تسمع 
* أخباري* 
عليك الشوق ياخذني ولو طيفك 
* مخاويني * 
ولو طالت ليالي غربتي ماغاب لك 
* طاري * 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

ليت لي قلب على فرقاك يقوى .. 
كان ودعتك وعجلت الخطاوي.. 
لكن الي بالحشا لك شي اقوى .. 
من رحيل ماوراه الا البلاوي.. 
ياعزيزي تدري ان العشق بلوى.. 
وأنت روحي ياجروحي والمداوي..! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

طلعتي الشيب في راسي قبل حله 
أنا أصبغ الشيب و إنتي توك بنية... 
يا ناس دربي عجزت أنا ادله 
هالبنت ماهي طبيعية ( خياليـــة) 
لا قلت لها : وش فيه عقلك صابته خله؟؟ 
قالت وهي تلتفت 

...((( كيفي مزاجية )))... 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

انت عمري وابتساماتي والعذاب 
وانت من غيرك ترى ماني محسوب 
مثل صفر خالف ارقام الحساب 
في شماله تاه يبحث عن جنوب 
أستغفر الله .. بس ظنتي .. 
لو تنـــــاديني وانا وسط التراب .... 
جاوبك عظمي ولو قبري عميــــــق. 


~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

أكذب عليك إن قلت بعدك شئ عادي 
أضحك وأنا من جور الأيام مجروح 
جرح (ن) توسط في حنايــا فؤادي 
وليت الجروح ضيوف يومين وتروح 
بعثر ورقنــا هالزمان الرمــادي 
وأصعب شي 
على (الأنسان) هي غربة الروح 
*أنشاءالله*
*تعجبكم*
*تحياتي..*
*الضحكة البريئه*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووره خيه

مسجااااااااااات رووووووووعه

تسلم يمنينك

وبالتوفيق في الدارين

اختك

بيساااااااااااان

----------


## سحر الصفاء

مشكورة على هذي المسجات الرائعة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الناس في بسمة المجروح منخدعه !!* 
*كم بسمه من وراها النار بأنفاسي ؟؟* 
*بعض المواجع لها ما تنفع الفزعه !!* 
*وبعض المواجع وجعها من وجع ناسي !!* 
*عودت نفسي على الصدمات و الفجعه !!* 
*ولو دست جمر الزمن ما ينحني رأسي !!!* 

*ألف شكر للضحكة البريئه ..*

*يسلمووووووا يديك ع المسجات الحلوووه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياااارب ..*

*بانتظار جديدك دوماً ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا منك ومن مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكووووووووووورين على المرور يالغاليين

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوره خيتو يالبريئه على هالمسجات الحلوه زيك

ماعني ماشفتك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكوره خيتو ع المرور

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تلف هالدنيا على الناس وتدور.. 
والزمن عندك توقف ولا دار..! 
أدري مقصر بس لاصرت مجبور.. 
ودي تسامحني على حكم الاقدار.. 
كني بدونك..عقد لاصار منثور.. 
وش يجمع المنثور دام الزمن جار..!!" 

يسلموووا ضحكه وربي يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ...

مسجات حلووه ..

وبنتظار الجديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكورين ع المرور
يعطيكم ربي العافيه
تحياتي...
ضحكوووه

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكوور/ة   اخوي / اختي 

على المسجات الرائعه ..

ننتظر جديدك/ج ..

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

ما شاء الله مسجات متعوب عليها مشكورة أختي وما قصرت.

----------

